# delivered placenta and perineal repair



## annbishop (Feb 10, 2011)

Need some help with coding this situation.

Baby was delivered in car by father.  Mother was brought to hospital.  Our OB delivered the placenta and reparied 1st degree perineal laceration.

What should I use for CPT and ICD 9 codes ?  

Thanks.


----------



## preserene (Feb 10, 2011)

I feel like leaning on 59414 (delivery of the placenta) , 59300 ( episiotomy or Vagina {(ie) here perineum 1st degree tear} repair by other than attending physician; ( because this doctor did not  attend the delivery of the baby);
59430- if postpartum care given also by the same physician. 

ICD -9 - V24.0 (immediately after delivery)  V27.0,  664.00,  667.00 (only if the doctor documented retained placenta).

I do not know yet a code for car delivery-  research with some E code may be needed for this.
I am not sure but may need some one to refine this.


----------

